# im tired of truassets and there games



## melmatrix (Mar 15, 2015)

Im tired of this company scamming and scheming me out of money i would rather be a grasscut only vendor doing preservation work for them results in follwups and dumb**** my patience is getting then is there suggestions of third partys to work with not looking for nationals cant afford to wait 45 days


----------



## greenivy (Mar 18, 2014)

melmatrix said:


> Im tired of this company scamming and scheming me out of money i would rather be a grasscut only vendor doing preservation work for them results in follwups and dumb**** my patience is getting then is there suggestions of third partys to work with not looking for nationals cant afford to wait 45 days


Amen they did same to me,give guy 300 they said on third party meet charge me back,


----------



## drhuey (Jan 4, 2015)

*Down to 5.00 trip charges???*

Whats up with 5.00 trip charges im getting real sick of this company truassets


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

drhuey said:


> Whats up with 5.00 trip charges im getting real sick of this company truassets


are you in wa state also ? I hear a BUNCH of wa contractors complaining about them


----------



## drhuey (Jan 4, 2015)

No in new York state getting bad with them here.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

drhuey said:


> Whats up with 5.00 trip charges im getting real sick of this company truassets


That's an absolute insult I would love to hear how these yahoos justify it. I hope you guys are refusing to do them.


----------



## drhuey (Jan 4, 2015)

Yup getting done with them aint even worth starting up truck for that price. Been with them almost a year.


----------



## greenivy (Mar 18, 2014)

*true ass*

Their so bad hope everyone read these pages so they go Bye By.


----------



## melmatrix (Mar 15, 2015)

Yes they keep hitting me with late charges sending me 45 mins for a 5 dollar trip charge these ppl are becoming redicolous i honestly think they have meetings to fucc us over with late fees i got A 80% late fee im on my last rope with these guys i been dealing with 2other companies there changing there pay policy starting in may or june once that happens im gone


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

melmatrix said:


> Yes they keep hitting me with late charges sending me 45 mins for a 5 dollar trip charge these ppl are becoming redicolous i honestly think they have meetings to fucc us over with late fees i got A 80% late fee im on my last rope with these guys i been dealing with 2other companies there changing there pay policy starting in may or june once that happens im gone


Why wait you're losing money now and you want to keep losing for 2 more months?!!


----------



## melmatrix (Mar 15, 2015)

Well even though they do alot of bs grasscut season is coming up and in ny there is a high volume plus they pay weekly


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

:bangin::help::help:Another story of the horse being led to slaughter with a carrot in front of their nose.


I'm beginning to think there is a compulsive behavior, like gambling, where the jackpot is "JUST AROUND THE NEXT CORNER" or "JUST ONE MORE PULL OF THE 1 ARMED BANDIT AND I MIGHT HIT THE JACKPOT".


----------



## drhuey (Jan 4, 2015)

melmatrix where in new York you from


----------



## drhuey (Jan 4, 2015)

They wanted me to thaw a 6 unit apartment building and winterize it for 600 what a joke.


----------



## melmatrix (Mar 15, 2015)

Im upstate poughkeepsie


----------



## melmatrix (Mar 15, 2015)

Im not gonna lie Rj is a good state cordinator he helps me out Jr is good to then you got clowns like joe medina who thinks he can put pressure on you to complete work i belive he is part of the reason for the pricing


----------



## drhuey (Jan 4, 2015)

Im in Utica ny area. I like rj he real good coordinator. Clowns like joe medina and joe k They are the one knocking down our bids and pricing. Making the big man richer


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

melmatrix said:


> Well even though they do alot of bs grasscut season is coming up and in ny there is a high volume plus they pay weekly


They could pay daily doesn't make you any more money. Your original post says how sick of them you are now you backtrack and kiss their butt. Don't ever question why this business is in the crapper! If you continue to let them manipulate you with "volume" you are a part of the problem not the solution.


----------



## jason2717 (Dec 28, 2014)

I worked for them 3 years ago here in Michigan. Pay wasn't bad and not much B.S. To put up with. They must have really went to ****


----------



## greenscapes16 (Mar 31, 2015)

im sick of the games as well!!! been jumping through hoops for them, and now my bid approvals keep getting adjusted after the fact of doing the work for an agreed price.

UPSTATE NY


----------



## melmatrix (Mar 15, 2015)

And then you do the work and they wont pay you for everything you do thats why if a order is late im not even doing them


----------



## drhuey (Jan 4, 2015)

Anybody having any luck with these jokers yet??


----------



## melmatrix (Mar 15, 2015)

Lol I had my work pulled cause asons been keeping me busy I laughed at there chargebacks taking interior pics /inspections for free there. Crooks


----------



## greenscapes16 (Mar 31, 2015)

ya i havent had work from them in a month, or attempted to get any, but we have been better off without the 5 dollar trip charges and inspections


----------



## drhuey (Jan 4, 2015)

Same here they pulled all mine crooks


----------

